# Getting a work visa in Dubai?



## sheetos (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi
I've been offered a job in Dubai and they are going to sponsor me alone. I've been told that I have to then sponsor my husband and kids. My husband has to therefore obtain his own work visa. Is this easy to do? Can it be done hassle free? If so, is it costly? Anybody that has information would be of great help. Thanks.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm confused. Sponsoring usually means getting the work visa. Anyway, I'm moving your post to the Dubai forum, where some people who know more about the place can help you. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

sheetos said:


> Hi
> I've been offered a job in Dubai and they are going to sponsor me alone. I've been told that I have to then sponsor my husband and kids. My husband has to therefore obtain his own work visa. Is this easy to do? Can it be done hassle free? If so, is it costly? Anybody that has information would be of great help. Thanks.



Sponsorshop and work visas are entwined, so I assume you mean that the company will expect your husband to do the legwork at the government department as opposed to having the company PRO deal with it? The company ought to cover the costs.

It isn't that hard a process and is covered in Dubai Explorer (as I keep posting, everyone should have a copy). Just be prepared to have to spend a lot of time in queues.


-


----------



## EMAD75 (Mar 15, 2008)

Also, if you are sponsoring your husband be aware that a woman sponsoring her husband is not as straight forward as a man sponsoring his wife! I suggest you make sure the company commit to help you throug the process! Also, if you are working in a Free Zone is somehow easier to sponsor your husband, if you are working in a company outside a Free zone is a bit more complicated!!!!!! To be honest from my research is not straight forward whether you can or can't! But I know of women who have managed to do it (working on free zones). I can't help you any more as my husband and I haven't decided yet whether to do it this way, or whether is better for him to find his own work and get sponsored through work so he can get a better package!


----------



## sheetos (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks for all your feedback... Synthia, I'm confused as well! They will be getting the work visa for myself, but not for my husband. I don't know why. Is this common practice with companies in the UAE? I'm *assuming* that they will guide us through the process. I will need to ensure that they do. Emad75, we won't be in the Free Zone either so I'm expecting it to be more complicated. I am quite sure that it will be more difficult being a wife sponsoring. Elphaba, where can I get a copy of Dubai Explorer? I'm in Australia at the moment, or do I need to wait till I get to Dubai? Thanks again.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

sheetos said:


> Thanks for all your feedback... Synthia, I'm confused as well! They will be getting the work visa for myself, but not for my husband. I don't know why. Is this common practice with companies in the UAE? I'm *assuming* that they will guide us through the process. I will need to ensure that they do. Emad75, we won't be in the Free Zone either so I'm expecting it to be more complicated. I am quite sure that it will be more difficult being a wife sponsoring. Elphaba, where can I get a copy of Dubai Explorer? I'm in Australia at the moment, or do I need to wait till I get to Dubai? Thanks again.



Dymocks and Collins Booksellers both sell it (you can also order it online). It is about $40.00AUD
Yes, the process of a woman sponsoring a husband can be done, though requires lots of patience/time.
Generally though, sponsorship is easier if you are a teacher, doctor etc.


----------



## hari (Jul 12, 2008)

If you are sponsoring your husband and kids, Then He will have to get a workpermit for if he is going to work. Or he will have to cancel his present visa ( Which is sposored by you) and transfer in to the new employer's visa which can be done without exiting the country by paying additional fee of 500 dirhams . He can come on a visiitors visa with you and after accepting a job offer can switch to employment visa but this need exiting the country.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

sheetos said:


> Thanks for all your feedback... Synthia, I'm confused as well! They will be getting the work visa for myself, but not for my husband. I don't know why. Is this common practice with companies in the UAE? I'm *assuming* that they will guide us through the process. I will need to ensure that they do. Emad75, we won't be in the Free Zone either so I'm expecting it to be more complicated. I am quite sure that it will be more difficult being a wife sponsoring. Elphaba, where can I get a copy of Dubai Explorer? I'm in Australia at the moment, or do I need to wait till I get to Dubai? Thanks again.


Elphaba is right about the Dubai Explorer. As you will discover, it will soon become your bible. Dubai Explorer is available in all good bookshops or alternatiely can be ordered online.

Your company will get a work visa for you as you are their employee. If you want your family to accompany you, it will be up to you to sponsor them and get the necessary visa to allow them to live in the UAE. Most companies are quite happy to assist their employees in getting a spouse visa for their other half (guidance provided and getting their PRO to do all the running around for you) but most will not foot the bill for it. Unless, it is specifically written in your contract that they will pay for your spouse's visa, assume that you will have to go through this process at your expense. I would advise getting your marriage certificate and children's birth certificates legalised in the country you were married and where you children were born, before movig out to the UAE, as it would otherwise cost considerably more to send the documents back home to get this process done. I would say that it would be a lot easier for your husband to try and get a job and simply come out on an employment visa. It will certainly save you a lot of hassle, especially as you have mentioned that you will not be based in the free zone.

In regards to wives sponsoring their husband, I believe that you will be able to do so, if you are a teacher, doctor or engineer. If you are taking up a post different to those mentioned, I would advise seeking advice from the UAE embassy in Australia. Your employer should also also be able to clarify the requirements for you to be able to get a visa for your husband. Bear in mind, that the law is changing soon; hence, it would be a lot more difficult for him to do a visa run if you were not able to get him a spouse visa.

Best of luck


----------

